
Mp3.com Founder Talks Radio Search and Copyright Lawsuits - prostoalex
http://fortune.com/2015/11/24/mp3-com-founder/
======
LargeCompanies
Pretty cool idea, yet I just tried it out and no radio station loaded/played
any of my choices.

He complains that Google was victorious in their similar copyright lawsuit.
Well that's because they are Google and have way more money then Michael
Robertson... whom I'd enjoy meeting!

